# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: سیگنال و اسلات چیست؟

## esmhaj

بسمه تعالی 
من در طی جست و جو هام درباره ی کیوت فهمیدم که دو ساختار *سیگنال واسلات* در برنامه نویسی با این فریم ورک مهم اند اما اساسا این ها چه هستند و به چه کاری می آیند؟
متوجه شدم که سیگنال ها رو می تونیم به هم وصل کنیم اما قضیه چیه؟؟؟

با تشکر از همه شما عزیزان

----------


## armintirand

میتونید اینا رو به عنوان فرستنده و گیرنده تو ذهنتون تصور کنین.
مثلا وقتی روی دگمه ای کلیک میشه سیگنال کلیک از دگمه به اسلات مورد نظر که معمولا یک تابعه فرستاده میشه تا عمل لازم با کلیک انجام بشه.

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

دوست عزیز اینجوری نمیشه. برو همون کتابی رو که بهت معرفی کردم بخون. 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D8%B1%D9%87-Qt

----------


## esmhaj

armintirand عزیز !
میشه یه مثال برام بزنی؟

----------


## alamate_aoal

سیگنال ها به نظرتون چی هستند ؟ اونا هیچی نیستند جز پیام ها که . . .

----------

